# Calpol for Jabs with preemies....?



## ButtonJessie

Hi girls,

Lola is having her firsdt jabs today :( She is 8.5 weeks actual, 3.5 weeks adjusted and was weighed on Friday and was 7lb 12oz. Calpol box says 2 months, 4kg and not premature but i think I read somewhere about giving prem babies a half dose of calpol...do any of you know if that is safe?

Also, did you give calpol before the jabs or only after if they get tetchy? Lola has colic and cries most of the day if not being rocked/shushed so I'm not sure how I'm going to be able to tell if she is extra tetchy or not!

xxx


----------



## Dasy25

Hey there I'm not entirely sure either. I have heard that a 2.5ml dose is ok but check with who is doing the jabs. They should be able to advise you best. Also i would only give the calpol if your LO is really unsettled after having their jabs. If you can't tell then i'd probably be less inclined to give it to them. Sorry not much help. x


----------



## Lottie86

Findlay now weighs 13 1/2 lbs and he is still only prescribed a 2.5ml dose of paracetamol (he gets his on prescription as he can't have standard calpol) so definately check when she has her jabs about the dose.

Only give her the calpol if she really needs it. 

Hope the jabs go ok x


----------



## katy1310

When Sophie had her second set, she was 2 weeks corrected, 15 weeks actual. I can't remember how big she was - she was 5lbs 6 when she came home, 6 days before her due date so she wouldn't be very big. The health visitor was meant to ask the dr and then phone me to say if there was a prescription to pick up by the end of the day but she never phoned - when I phoned her, she'd forgotten! 3 days later she phoned to say there was a prescription - didn't need it any more by then though!! So in Sophie's case it was ok and she had 2.5ml. Could you phone your neonatal unit or check with the people doing the jag? I phoned neonatal when I wanted to find out if it was ok to give Sophie calprofen...

Hope Lola's jabs go/went ok, poor little lamb xxxxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

Our pharmacy was really good, they read up about Calpol in their books and worked out exactly how much Andrew could have based on his weight ... They then gave me the calculations so that I could work out how much to increase it by as he gained weight.

What the others have said about half-dose (2.5ml) would be around right. 

But Andrew has never needed Calpol for jabs (after all ^^ that, I was getting prepared in case!), he cries once when the needle goes in and is then fine.


----------



## pink.crazy

The nurses in the hosp gave him paracetamol after his surgery, he was allowed 1.25ml @ 5lbs.. they said that I could also give that to him at home if need be. I went up to 2.5ml when he was 9lbish?


----------



## twins6410

my out reach nurse told me to give mine 1.5ml x


----------



## PrincessPea

My LO had her 3rd set of jabs last week at 18 weeks actual, 2 weeks corrected, afterwards she was quite tetchy and had a bit of a temp so I went and spoke to the pharmacist and he gave me paracetamol suspension (basically non branded calpol through the minor ailments) and he said she would be fine to get 2.5ml but only 1 dose in 24 hours. She weighed about 6lbs then. She only needed the one dose and she was fine again. x


----------



## Jetters

No idea bout dosage, but don't give her calpol!! Buy a own-brand version... did you read what happened to his nappies when I gave K calpol?? The stuff is chocka full of colourings but own brand stuff is identical medicine without the nasty colourings! xx


----------



## Jetters

......and I was told at both boys jabs only to give calpol if they get a temp, not as a preventative measure. How was she last night??x


----------



## Marleysgirl

Well, when I said Calpol ... I meant shop's own brand :D I think the only genuine Calpol product I've bought were the sachets, which are handy to have out with us for emergency.


----------



## annalouise22

hello, i had the same problem, went to the chemist and they rang calpol and calpol said that its not been tested on babies under 35 weeks so to give at own risk so contacted my doctor and they gave me paracetamol with a syringe, they weighed my son and worked out how much he could take off his weight, can't remember what he weighed or how much he could have but thats how it was done until his weight gain increased x hope this helps x


----------

